# A Memorial Gun



## Mattio41 (Mar 12, 2012)

First, let me say I live in New Jersey, so my access to large quantities of quality dealers and selection is very limited. My father who recently passed, left all of us a little cash that he had in the house. I dont want to just absorb it into my checking account where it will be absorbed into paying bills. instead I intend to buy myself a memorial pistol. Something I intend to hold onto, and shoot on occasion. I already have a S&W .357 P60 for the home protection gun. And I intend on picking up the new Sig P226 22lr and a couple of conversions kits for 9mm and maybe the .40.

I found a Smith & Wesson model SW1911Sc E-Series at a local dealer. I like the look of it being two toned with wood grip. What I would like to know is what is people's opinions about Smith & Wessons semi automatics in general? This is probably a case where I am looking for more Form then Function.

Product: Model SW1911Sc
E-Series™, Round Butt, Scandium Frame

for some reason, it wont allow me to upload the pictures.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a picture of my S&W1911Sc-PD Commander which I have carried and shot in league competition on occassions. The grip panels and screws are the only things that are not stock on it. I have had the pistol since 2004 and I guess it has about 15,000rds through it give or take a few thousand. I quit counting after the first 1,000rds. In Competition it has scored a few hundreds as it is way more accurate than its owner. I highly recommend it..:smt1099


----------

